# Subterranea Britannica



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

have a look here a great site.......ive had it on favourites for ages.....been interested since growing up alongside the district line in london....and er....going for walks along the lines as kids! h34r:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Its not working for me :huh:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

minkle said:


> Its not working for me :huh:


Nope nothing also, must only work on Shawn's special computer


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Interesting stuff, i like to look on here now and again


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> have a look here a great site.......ive had it on favourites for ages.....been interested since growing up alongside the district line in london....and er....going for walks along the lines as kids! h34r:


try this subbrit

oh yeah....this mother works


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > have a look here a great site.......ive had it on favourites for ages.....been interested since growing up alongside the district line in london....and er....going for walks along the lines as kids! h34r:
> ...


Who told you that?

:tongue2:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Have had this in my favourites for a while. Cracking site, very interesting.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Interesting site Shawn :yes:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Love that site... checked out a load of those places back in the day... If you check the German Bunker in Jersey thread and follow their stuff on Jersey its another twist...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Facinating site, on the second site it kind of makes you wonder where else they get into that they can't post pictures or admit where they have been.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

If you liked that, you may like this 

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...c=26835&hl=


----------

